# P229 slide



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I own a P229. I noticed, when sighting down it, a little light between the frame and slide. Left and low on the slide. Just wondering if anyone else has noticed it and if they find it distracting when sighting. I've only put a few hundred rounds through it but, I never noticed it before. Now that I have discovered it, I wonder if it'll will bug me while shooting. :target:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It is normal. There cannot be a space free mating of the frame rails and the slide rails because then there would be too much friction between the surface to function smoothly. I wouldn't worry about it not spend any more energy in noticing it, that is what will cause a distraction by something that is absolutely normal. Forget it and move onto a proper sight picture and recovering quickly to maintain that sight paicture after discharging a round so you can place your follow on shot.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think it will be a problem. My 92FS has smaller gaps than the SIG but, it has it on both sides and shows a trace amount of light. My P-01 is tight as a drum and shows none.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you are fixating on a non-issue. Ignore it or the distraction will affest your shooting.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Let's see what 'Webster' says about that.

To be fixated: _arrested in development or adjustment; especially : arrested at a pregenital level of psychosexual development_:smt119

Geez...do you think it's elevated to that degree?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

> Geez...do you think it's elevated to that degree?


Well let's see -

Do you have acne?

Do you feel tired all the time?

Do you notice if your vision is weakening near blindness?

If so stop staring at the light coming in on the gap between the slide and the frame and concentrate on the sights.

Take 2 aspirin and call me in the morning


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

From Dictionary.com

fixate:

v. tr.

1. To make fixed, stable, or stationary.

2. To focus one's eyes or attention on: fixate a faint object.

3. To command the attention of exclusively or repeatedly; preoccupy obsessively: "TV and newspapers were fixated on high-technology as the solution to almost everything" (Jay Walljasper).

*****************************

You first said "Now that I have discovered it, I wonder if it'll will bug me while", then later made the specific comparisons to your other semi-autos. You tell me :smt102


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

But, none of my posts indicated any fixation, purely commentary with the mildest of concern.

....at least SaltyDog is interested in my health and well being.:smt1097


----------

